# Von Beust fällt auf Abo-Falle herein - Grüne gegen 0900-Abzocke



## sascha (10 Januar 2008)

*Von Beust fällt auf Abo-Falle herein - Grüne gegen 0900-Abzocke*

Hamburgs Erster Bürgermeister Ole von Beust ist auf eine Kostenfalle im Internet hereingefallen. Gezahlt habe er aber nicht, verriet der Politiker jetzt dem Hamburger Abendblatt. Unterdessen wollen die Grünen Verbraucherschutz im Internet zum Wahlkampfthema machen.

Der CDU-Politiker von Beust hatte sich eigentlich nur ein Rezept für ein "Gulasch mallorquinischer Art" mit Backpflaumen, Zimt und gerösteten Pinienkernen aus dem Internet herunterladen wollen, berichtet das Abendblatt. Dabei sei von Beust allerdings unfreiwillig ein zweijähriges Rezepte-Abonnement eingegangen - für 30 Euro pro Jahr.

"Alle Zahlungsaufforderungen habe ich sofort gelöscht, weil ich das Ganze für einen Irrtum hielt. Als die erste Mahnung kam, habe ich bei der Verbraucherzentrale angerufen", erzählte der Bürgermeister dem Blatt. Das Ergebnis der Beratung sei dann klar gewesen: Wenn Abonnements versteckt auf Internet-Seiten enthalten sind, dann seien sie unwirksam.

Von Beust zahlte also nicht - und sollte damit anderen Internetnutzern als Beispiel dienen, die ebenfalls auf Kostenfallen im Internet hereingefallen sind. Diensteanbieter, die ihre Preise oder Abo-Bedingungen im Kleingedruckten, in den AGB oder versteckt am unteren Rand einer Internetseite verstecken, sind nun einmal unseriös. Sie werden zwar drohen und Inkassobriefe verschicken und Inkassofirmen oder Anwälte beauftragen, ihre scheinbar bestehenden Forderungen zu kassieren. Auf Mahnbescheide oder gar Gerichtsprozesse werden sie es jedoch nicht ankommen lassen - weil sie diese mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit verlieren würden.

*Grüne gegen massive Abzocke*

Von Beust billigte als Konsequenz aus seinem Erlebnis dem Verbraucherschutz eine "besondere Bedeutung" zu. Und zumindest damit ist der CDU-Politiker ausgerechnet den Grünen möglicherweise näher, als er selbst glaubt. Die Partei kündigte heute nämlich an, verstärkt gegen "massive Abzocke,  unerwünschte Telefonwerbung, teure 0900-Nummern und Tarifwirrwarr in der Telekommunikation" vorzugehen.

Mit diesem Vorhaben stoßen die Grünen in eine offene Flanke des amtierenden Bundesverbraucherministers Horst Seehofer (CSU). Der hat sich in seiner gesamten dreijährigen Amtszeit noch kein einziges Mal zu drängenden Themen wie Abo- und Vertragsfallen im Internet, 0900-Abzocke, dubiose Rechnungen, oder 0137-Lockanrufe geäußert. Dass hunderttausende Menschen von diesen Phänomenen betroffen sind, scheint ihn nicht zu stören. Im Gegensatz eben zu seiner Vorgängerin: Renate Künast kann für sich in Anspruch nehmen, mit ihren Initiativen zumindest den Missbrauch von 0190-Nummern und Dialern eingedämmt zu haben.

Künast zeigte sich heute optimistisch, auch mit einer Fokussierung auf Verbraucherschutz Wähler überzeugen zu können. Eine "neue Generation der Bürgerrechte" sei nötig, sagte sie. "Das betrifft alle Lebensbereiche."

http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...f-abo-falle-herein-gruene-gegen-0900-abzocke/


----------



## dvill (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Von Beust fällt auf Abo-Falle herein - Grüne gegen 0900-Abzocke*



sascha schrieb:


> Mit diesem Vorhaben stoßen die Grünen in eine offene Flanke des amtierenden Bundesverbraucherministers Horst Seehofer (CSU). Der hat sich in seiner gesamten dreijährigen Amtszeit noch kein einziges Mal zu drängenden Themen wie Abo- und Vertragsfallen im Internet, 0900-Abzocke, dubiose Rechnungen, oder 0137-Lockanrufe geäußert.


*„Man hört nichts von ihm“*


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: Von Beust fällt auf Abo-Falle herein - Grüne gegen 0900-Abzocke*



			
				J*K* schrieb:
			
		

> (siehe Anhang)


so liest sich das dann (Hintegrund der Anfrage war aber ein anderes Thema)
Was heisst "er hat sich bemüht" gleich wieder im Arbeitszeugnis?


----------



## dvill (13 Januar 2008)

*AW: Von Beust fällt auf Abo-Falle herein - Grüne gegen 0900-Abzocke*

Es stellt sich natürlich die Frage, ob man den Bürgermeister als durchschnittlich informiert und verständig betrachten darf.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Januar 2008)

*AW: Von Beust fällt auf Abo-Falle herein - Grüne gegen 0900-Abzocke*



dvill schrieb:


> Es stellt sich natürlich die Frage, ob man den Bürgermeister als durchschnittlich informiert und verständig betrachten darf.


LG Hildesheim sagte damals ja bei 0190-Abzocke: "Das Recht schützt auch die Unaufmerksamen". Aber was ist schon "Recht"?


----------

